# Tv stand vivariums safe ?



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok guys going to be getting myself so bearded dragons as they seem perfect for my first lizards .
Now i will be making a custom viv to utilzie the space i can and have a decent sized home for them. Floor area to be around 7 foot ish but my math isnt great.
L shape desighn one leg being 4.5 ft other being 3 ft both 2ft wide
Now is it safe to keep the lizards in this way . Tv is a lcd so raised 3 inch from its base i could sit it on rubber matting or polystyrene to prevent excess vibration . Not that small tv speakers produce much. 
Would the noise levels be ok for them or is it too close to the tv.


----------



## Manic Marley (Apr 21, 2012)

Hopefully someone will reply as I'm thinking of building a viv/tv unit into my bay wind that would be 5 foot by 2 foot and I'm also worried if the Tv would upset him. He's right next to it now and he seems fine but would like clarification it's ok


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Ive seen a few for sale but people will build anything to make money. 
I have other ideas but idealt this one is best
I could go 8ft and have it under my turtles aquarium and external basking area but my dog stays in dining room when im out and opens the frech doors which cools the room to outside temp so beardies might not like it


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

Thats the only problem that may pose a problem.... the TV noise.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive looked in to this as that is what my current build will be, tv and all on top although only the one speaker and the rest are external to the tv. Many have done it successfully and I've even seen it done with snakes so I'm pretty sure it'll be fine.


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Thats my main consern with idea 1 is noise i dont crank volume right up maybe odd time its maybe half way on a film but you can still hear each other talkin.
Ide prefer them in living room as i spend most time there and visitors ect but if its going to compramise there well being then dining room it is or convert my spare man room into a lizard room lol


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

Lizard room :lol2:
Screw the tank, just cover the floor in subsrate and hang a heat lamp from the celling :2thumb:

http://leguanlegune.org/gallery/Life at Leguan Leguan/Lizard-Room.jpg


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol i was thinking multiple large vivs ie 4ftx4ftx5ft for frillies then a 6 ft triple stacked . Cumfy chair for me and a small tv and radio to watch while chilling with lizzards


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok guys mesured the db at a level which would be max for the tv noise and its average is 64db so quieter than a hoover lol. Would this be ok or is it best to have them in a quieter room in a 8 ft viv under my aquarium . No worrys about that falling as ill make it ultra strong with added supports. In quiet room they widnt see as much of me which would be a shame its also colder in that room as large room with one small radiator and frech doors


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

is this during daylight hours for the lizards? It probably wont be an issue if the lizards are awake. just when their lights go out and they want to tuck away for a nap is when the noise is going to be a problem.


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

Just because you've seen it done does not make it so... 


nuowuzhi888 said:


> I've even seen it done with snakes so I'm pretty sure it'll be fine.image


 
We really shouldnt be thinking about what we want here, we need to think about the welfare of the animal and how its going to affect them. How do you plan to measure stress levels? 

Sankes sense vibration, and very well... So having a TV on will more than likely confuse the poor bugga. with lizards, much like all animals its going to be slightly different. You need to consider what animals are going where and what best suites them. 

I can see that you really want this project, but what comes with that passion is the more likelyhood of you disregarding advice from the forum. 
I know exactly how you feel when one of your great ideas gets ripped apart by others, happens to me on a daily basis. : victory:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

ajminstrel said:


> Just because you've seen it done does not make it so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well from experience of others who have done it suggests they saw no adverse effects resulting from this. Also it won't be much different to how my beardie is kept now. His viv is right next to the tv cabinet, it touches it. He is below one surround sound speaker on the wall and the room has another 5 speakers in it, 1 being a subwoofer next to him. The thing is with so many speakers and them being strategically placed the volume is always much lower than if using just the tv speakers. Its not pure volume I seek but the crisp right in your ear sound. I rarely turn it up but even then he's never cared. I had this set up like this when he arrived, it has not changed and he has never shown any signs of stress due to the tv being on, even when he's sleeping, he falls asleep almost instantly after nights out regardless of whether I'm still up watching tv or someone's on the Xbox, etc. 

So from this and from seeing others doing it I am pretty positive that simply having the tv on top of the viv as apposed to directly beside it will have a very minimal effect if anything at all. 

I shall report back in my build thread once it's all complete. :2thumb:


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Been reading a few articles ect around the web and speaking to a few keepers. No definate answers to it tbh. Noise for their night time is the only issue. Tvs turned down at night as less noise outside ect so tvs never as loud. Half of the levels i got during daytime.

So from the answers ive gatherd majority say it will be fine aslong as your not providing sound for next door too lol. Keep the volumes down a tad and more so for there night times 

Tbh seems dissagreements all over on different subjects with lizard care from substrates viv sizes dwn to feeding . Alsong as there showing no signs of stress and you keep them healthy all is well


----------



## mark786 (Dec 4, 2012)

*TV stands*

its is right people were make every thing for making money but tv stands are the main part of house. TV stands have different types,shapes and styles you choose any one of your style if you want more about TV stands click here


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot about this thread. I said I'd report with my findings... Guess what, it had no effect, he's fine. So in my position with my rep, it works. Can't see why it wouldn't with most to be honest.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

scoobydrew said:


> *Ok guys going to be getting myself so bearded dragons as they seem perfect for my first lizards* .
> Now i will be making a custom viv to utilzie the space i can and have a decent sized home for them. Floor area to be around 7 foot ish but my math isnt great.
> L shape desighn one leg being 4.5 ft other being 3 ft both 2ft wide
> Now is it safe to keep the lizards in this way . Tv is a lcd so raised 3 inch from its base i could sit it on rubber matting or polystyrene to prevent excess vibration . Not that small tv speakers produce much.
> Would the noise levels be ok for them or is it too close to the tv.



The only concern I'd have on this is the plural..dragons.

Its rare that beardies will tolerate each other in the same viv, two males will fight, male and female will breed (no you don't want that, you can't sell them and they cost a fortune, breeding stress on the female is extream, two females may tolerate each other, but be ready for trouble at all times). 

If you want a community of dragons I'd suggest Rankins instead of beardies, that kind of viv would be ideal and the care is the same as beardies, they are half the size though. 

They are more sociable and tend to be less tempremental in their behaviour.


Make sure to get pureblood rankins though, as they will breed. the difference is that rankins are sellable and we need more breeders of pure rankins rather than vittikins (beardie x rankins). Check classifieds for two breeders and get two seperate lines.


----------



## Reptor (May 2, 2011)

just too add my 2pence worth, I have my bosc viv with a tv on top and he doesnt seem too realise when its on or off no cange in his behaviour or anything, I must stress though I have a small room so i dont have the tv on loud at all.
If you have it on loud it wont be the volume that will cause stress it will be the vibrations in the wood from sound waves that cause the problem


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

THIS IS WHERE I AM PRO!!!!

sound proof the tops of your viv...

easily done and done cheaply too if you can get the right materials guys.

you would basically want a load of random zig-zags between the top of your viv and the base of the top platform (if that makes sense?)

something like this:

3" Wedge Soundproofing Foam 12" x 12" Studio Acoustic | eBay

you would also want to line it with something very absorbent.

i could give you a copy of the sound co-efficiency chart but i think tha would baffle most people

any queeries then feel free to PM me, i have a degree is sound tech so this is something i could talk about all day long..


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

Reptor said:


> If you have it on loud it wont be the volume that will cause stress it will be the vibrations in the wood from sound waves that cause the problem


that is of course if the sound hit the resonant frequency of the said wood.. which is about 350hz as an average... thats pretty low on the frequency chart :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

As the thread is four months old; I don't think it's that important as he seems to have bought a bosc instead.

Although I had no issues with a TV on a viv. Especially as a TV will put out less sound than normally family / household noises.
With regards to the vibration issue - stick a glass of water next to your TV and see how loud you have to turn it up before it affects the water. Not exactly a scientific test but enough to see if a TV gives off any vibrations at standard listening volume.


----------



## Ratamahata (Oct 16, 2012)

The funny part is, I realised this after the posts I put up...

The brain just isn't working today:blush:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Meko said:


> As the thread is four months old; I don't think it's that important as he seems to have bought a bosc instead.
> 
> Although I had no issues with a TV on a viv. Especially as a TV will put out less sound than normally family / household noises.
> With regards to the vibration issue - stick a glass of water next to your TV and see how loud you have to turn it up before it affects the water. Not exactly a scientific test but enough to see if a TV gives off any vibrations at standard listening volume.



Haha I didn't even notice...doh....





Ratamahata said:


> THIS IS WHERE I AM PRO!!!!
> 
> sound proof the tops of your viv...
> 
> ...




You see. Everyone has something to contribute in their own way...:notworthy: Now you don't have to feel left out anymoe. Your officially 'the sound go-to guy' :lol2:


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah i did get a bosc and forgot i put this up well i have s bosc a crestie snd a beardie now but i decided in giving a whole room for my reps to live . Bosc is downstairs. On a tv stand note my bosc generaly sits on my glass tv stand wen musics up lll


----------



## slizard (Sep 3, 2012)

scoobydrew said:


> Lol i was thinking multiple large vivs ie 4ftx4ftx5ft for frillies then a 6 ft triple stacked . Cumfy chair for me and a small tv and radio to watch while chilling with lizzards


That sounds awesome a lizard rec room just a mini fridge and snacks and you got heaven in a room


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Lol yeah got a few new plans for the room ill update you when i get on with it


----------

